# Metal Detecting Find



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 20, 2010)

I've been working out of town on a TOC house and poking around on my off time.  Found this Masonic coin in the back yard.  The back is stamped LARSON & CO / SAN FRANCISCO.  Larson & Co were jewelers, so I imagine it was a nice looking coin when new.  Definetly the coolest find with the detector in a while.  Anyone have any info on this type of coin?  I'd guess they were handed out to members only, so there can't be too many of them for each years communication.  The SF stamp makes it a keeper.


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 20, 2010)

if no one on the forum is a mason,,,?..then run a search on the net...or even go to a local mason lodge and ask them ?  if it means a lot to you then just keep it ,,,but you never know what a member of the masons would ,,,give for it..good luck


----------



## idigjars (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool find Aaron.  Each state has a Grand lodge meeting at least once a year when the officers of all lodges for the entire State appear to get the latest communication and vote on proposed changes.  It appears to me that your coin is a token of showing up for that meeting in 1928.  

 The Larson & Co advertising on the back shows other members that these jewelers were also Brothers.  

 That's the best guess/info I have to offer you.  

 What type of metal detector do you have?  What is your best find?  I think metal detecting would be a nice hobby to go with bottle digging.

 Maybe others can add more information.  Congratulations on your find.  Best regards.  Paul


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a cool find.  I'm still trying to find out about the Mason's pin I dug.  A suggestion would be to write in to the "Ask Mark Parker" column of Western & Eastern Treasures Magazine.


----------



## idigjars (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Steve, would you mind posting a pic of your Masonic pin?  thank you.  Paul


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't want to hijack Aaron's post but I guess it's related enough so here goes:


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 21, 2010)

And here's the back.  Nothing I've found from this site dates after 1867.


----------



## haelix (Apr 22, 2010)

the masons do back several hundred years, my father and brother are masons, and I bet they would give everything in their wallets for ether of those items, those type of things arnt thrown away, they are lost and looked for, you may be able to donate them for a good tax rightoff


----------



## ncbred (Apr 23, 2010)

I found one the only time I've ever been metal detecting at the beach.  Didn't get a picture of the back but I believe it has the lodge # and member #.  The date is from the 70's if I remember correctly.


----------



## ncbred (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is what mine would have looked like if new.  Wonder if there is anyway to trace it back to the owner and return it?


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  ncbred
> 
> Here is what mine would have looked like if new.  Wonder if there is anyway to trace it back to the owner and return it?


 I just gave penn digger (Tom) one of those--front is the same--but i think the back was different[8|]-----Silver color also.---Fred.


----------

